# New arrivals!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Thought I'd post a couple of pics of our new arrivals. (Geoffroy's marmosets)

Here are the twins (born 19th dec '09) with their uncle










And this is them independently 

this is 'Pat'










and this one is 'Andy' (named after me:blush::flrt










Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, and this is mom (Maggie)










I haven't got a pic of Emmit (dad) but his brother (spot) is with the twins in the first pic!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gorgeous Marmies mate! They look happy & Healthy! Nice names too :2thumb: They are clever monkeys yours! The babies were born in the future! December 09! Thats amazing! hehe 

Sorry, couldnt help it! :lol2:

I have a pair of Common Marmies who had twins 3 weeks ago.


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

Haha quality, always wanted a monkey.


----------



## Sitting_duck (Nov 13, 2008)

They are so awesome! Any pics of their enclosures?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Gorgeous Marmies mate! They look happy & Healthy! Nice names too :2thumb: They are clever monkeys yours! The babies were born in the future! December 09! Thats amazing! hehe
> 
> Sorry, couldnt help it! :lol2:
> 
> I have a pair of Common Marmies who had twins 3 weeks ago.


 
Doh! Clearly meant december '*08*!:blush:






dave28 said:


> Haha quality, always wanted a monkey.


Posts like this always slightly concern me! It always conjours up images of 'Marceil' in Friends or callithrix in parrot cages wearing nappies :bash::whip:.

I'm not saying this is the case with you, but the phrasing of your comment makes me a little nervous!



Sitting_duck said:


> They are so awesome! Any pics of their enclosures?


No pics, but if your ever in the area you can some and see it for a small charge!...



...I probably should have made it clear that these are not 'pets'. These animals are at work. We are primarily a teaching college (FE/HE) but our animal unit has a zoo license and is open to the public at weekends and during school holidays. We have a number of very experienced keepers and of course (as we teach Zoo animal management to degree level) we have exemplary husbandry practises. We have a trio of Geoffroys (the twin boys Spot and Emmit, the female Maggie, and now we have the twins as well.


I have mixed feelings about primates being kept privately. On one had the idea of primates kept in parrot cages wearing nappies and being surrogate children is absolutely abhorent to me, but in the other hand if someone can offer a large enough enclosure, correctly heated, the correct diet and enrichment and can afford the money and time to dedicate to their captive care, then who am I to say they are not allowed! At the end of the day we all know that many animals are kept 'better' and bred more successfully in private collections than zoos. On the other hand there are a lot of animals (and I would suggest that exotic mammals are probably the best example) that are kept in entirely inappropiate conditions in private hands.


If you have the space for a purpose built enclosure in your garden or attached to your house, then good on you and go for it. If you are thinking it would be cool to have a monkey in a cage in your lounge then think again on your pet choice.

Just my opinion.

Cheers


Andy


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Andy I for one with not knowing who you are also assumed you made this post about your OWN new arrivals & not work related animals, so perhaps that might explain some of the replies?

Out of interest which college is it? I guess as your in Staffordshire its Rodbaston?


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello, I'm new! Had to have my two cents on this...I agree with Andy that if Marmosets can be kept in a large outdoor enclosure with the correct diet, in a group environment etc for educational purposes then great. They will be happy. The problem begins when keepers of exotic animals do not control the breeding. If you breed more than you can physically keep, you have to sell them on/give them away. While the first generation of animals may go to friends and relatives, how long before THEIR young are being given away/sold on to complete strangers?
The fact is that whilst many exotic and domestic species are available, many people will buy on impulse without considering their real needs. I am talking dogs and cats here too, but it is of even greater importance with exotics because if their physical, nutritional or behavioural requirements are not met, they WILL fall ill and there are very few vets in the country with the knowledge or facilities to deal with even birds and reptiles, let alone primates and exotic mammals.
I will finish with pleading my case...Please think carefully before breeding any animal..there are so many in rescues/living miserable lives/being destroyed. If you truly love your animal, consider the bigger picture..Do you REALLY want to start a trend for the species knowing that the chance of ALL of them being cared for properly is nil?


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

absolutely stunning little babies and parents !!
I would love the time money knoledge and space to be owned by a few marmis 

we was in thailand last year and was so shocked and sad at the baby gibbons used as props for the tourists :bash:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Andy I for one with not knowing who you are also assumed you made this post about your OWN new arrivals & not work related animals, so perhaps that might explain some of the replies?
> 
> Out of interest which college is it? I guess as your in Staffordshire its Rodbaston?


I posted it late and forgot to mention they were not my personal animals (it wasn't my intention to deceive!)

And yes you are correct (although technically it is now known as South Staffordshire College, Rodbaston campus!

Just to complete then

These animals are part of the collection housed on the Animal Zone at the above venue.

Currently we have a large 'companion'/pet animal collection (rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, mice, gerbils, hamsters plus the more exotic but still pretty 'normal' chinchillas, degus, APH, jirds) bird wise we have a number of parrot species (aviary bred) (af greys (currently sat on two young), amazons, senegal and cockatoo), plus patagonian conures, red bishop, diamond dove, budgies, canaries, gouldian finches, hecks grass finch, Swainsons parakeet, lovebirds, cockatiels, sacred ibis, demoiselle cranes, turkeys, peacocks, various poultry and waterfowl, Kookabura and rhea. Herps wise we have a large number of snakes, lizards and tortoises (too many to list!). We have a large aquatics section, although only six show tanks (the really rare stuff is off show). In terms of exotic mammals, we currently have wallaby, mara, red-ruffed, black and ring tailed lemur, zebu, alpaca, black capped capuchin, cotton-topped tamarin, Geoffroys marmosets, meerkats, kinkajou, gennet and Sebas and egyptian fruit bats.

I think I've covered it, but I'm sure I'll have forgotten a few. It isn't a massive site (£4 entrance fee) and could probably be 'done properly' in around 1-2 hours. Although I run 'meet the keeper' and 'animal encounter' sessions down the day on weekends that are often 30min-1hr long each.

Find us on the A449 between junctions 12 and 13 of the M6 (where the West mids IHS show is hosted)


Cheers

Andy


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Andy can I ask about the prices for the meet the keeper and encounter sessions please  I have a friend who is due a birhtday soon and I know that she would totally and utterly jump at the chance to do something like this (as I would also!!!)

Fab pics too - they are very handsome looking little things aren't they - look all wise and stuff


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*marmoset monkeys*

do these monkeys get tame I have seen people keep them as pets but are they more for veiwing than handling? Just wondered.My wife loves these and i know they are a big commitment but like to know the truth.I have seen these in shops in bird style enclosures but you guys are saying this is wrong and the people at shops say there not really pets so why do people keep them? confused???????


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

baldym said:


> do these monkeys get tame I have seen people keep them as pets but are they more for veiwing than handling? Just wondered.My wife loves these and i know they are a big commitment but like to know the truth.I have seen these in shops in bird style enclosures but you guys are saying this is wrong and the people at shops say there not really pets so why do people keep them? confused???????


because people find them fasinating and alot of people on here love to just observe them and keep them as they are so intresting, its like saying why do you keep a lion, because they are absolutely amazing animals and just great to watch, same thing goes with monkeys really i suppose


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

What lovely pictures. If I had the space and time.......:whistling2:


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*tame or not*

So yes that is true but how much of a commitment are they ie.. there needs and do they get tame enough and dont just run round your house trying to get away from you???:blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Marmosets aren't overly time consuming, though they are obviously not an animal that should be taken on lightly. My pair are very used to taking food from my hands through the aviary wire. When I enter the aviary, the female retreats to the nest box, but the male will stay out & will take food from my hands, & I can stroke his back.


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*tameness*

so you cant actualy handle marmosets then ,so they wont get trusting enough to sit on your hands?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Some may, it depends on how much human contact they have had from being young


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Andy can I ask about the prices for the meet the keeper and encounter sessions please  I have a friend who is due a birhtday soon and I know that she would totally and utterly jump at the chance to do something like this (as I would also!!!)
> 
> Fab pics too - they are very handsome looking little things aren't they - look all wise and stuff


They are no extra cost to the entrance ticket. The 'Meet the Keeper' is me giving a talk to the visitors (three times daily) about the animals in the the main viewing corridor (Black lemur, meerkat, cotton-topped tamarin, iggy/redfoots and the Geoffroys. I answer questions, talk about their natural history, their husbandry and their names and characters.

The 'Encounter sessions' are twice daily. At 11am I run the 'mammal encounter' where I introduce the visitors to the 'fluffies' for talks and cuddles (variously rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, hamsters, chinchillas, ferrets, African pigmy hedgehogs etc) and then at 1.30pm I run the 'Exotics encounter' where I get out and introduce the 'less fluffies' including big bugs (hissing cockroaches, giant millipedes) tarantula (usually the chile rose), lizards, snakes and tortoises (recently one of the giant sulcatas has been the star of the show!)




baldym said:


> So yes that is true but how much of a commitment are they ie.. there needs and do they get tame enough and dont just run round your house trying to get away from you???:blush:


As amazing animals to interact with on their terms in their own space then provided they get the correct husbandry I don't have a problem. As 'pets' that share a space with you and then have a 'cage' of their own to be 'put away in' then I don't agree with that. The way your posts come across, it sounds like the latter is what you are thinking of (cute monkey to sit on your shoulder will you watch the telly and to cuddle) that will have it's own cage in the house and then be let out to play. Personally I'm uncomfortable with that. However, if someone can build a purpose built enclosure that is 'theirs' and then chooses to enter that enclosure with them and gain their trust then that sits better with me.

All our primates are trained to take food from the keepers hands. It is important in order to perform daily health checks and to deliver individual medication. All of ours will take food from the hand, but none will tolerate 'petting' (nor is petting encouraged as a rule).

Primates are highly intelligent (they therefore get bored VERY easily) and very messy (the capuchin are cleaned daily and within an hour the inside shed looks like it hasn't been cleaned for a week!) Even the little Geoffroy's produce a lot of waste (and completely indiscriminately - so if you do have one free roam your house, you better invest in ALOT of fabric cleaning gear!). They can also turn aggressive (always with a reason, but often out of the control or understanding of the keeper) and are not particularly easy to get hold of. Add to this they are expensive to feed (fruit and veg twice daily, locust crickets and mealworms daily and a large supply of gum arabic (esp. for the Geoffroy's) as a staple (four/five times a day for our guys (they are sap feeders in the wild).


I've clearly hinted at my own feelings but it is always in the end a decision for the individual. If you can provide everything required and are prepared for a very large commitment, then go for it. If you want a 'cool' pet for entertainment purposes get a cyberdog! 


Here's a couple of shots of one of our students feeding the Geoffroys










We do try to inject it into the holes in the logs all around the enclosure, but Maggie has other ideas - she loves her gum!











Cheers

Andy


p.s new hot of the press!

TINA - OUR COTTON-TOPPED TAMARIN GAVE BIRTH TO TWINS YESTERDAY!
As soon as they are a week or so old, I'll get some pics up!

This is dad a few weeks ago!


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*monkeys*

Thanks for the advice I have seen one in a shop and it has its own cage and looks out of its bed and is very inquisitive of people coming in the shop but obviously they need there own space ,I take it though the bigger the space the more they can escape contact so possibly take longer to tame I would of thought but then again they have choice when they have space and time to gain trust,The reason i ask is because I dont think for one minute all the people that buy these monkeys treat them in the way as them having there own run.I think the trend has grown and people have kept them in cages I am not saying this is right but they have them in the house in these big parrot style cages.They sound expensive to keep.I have parrots and think your right some people see this as the next step from that something a little more unusual to keep but is extremely cute .The pics are ace.Just wanted more info coz the wife loves them .Thanks again for the advice perhaps may come and visit.:whistling2:


----------

